# They fixed the rating system !!!! If that’s true



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

im hammering these morons I’ve had to choke in fear of retaliation. I’m sick of being super nice and getting and unfair downrate for no reason. Finally, if what I saw is true, constant downraters won’t count. Thank you!!! 

Now does that count toward drivers too? I hope not cause I already got 5 pax in mind that need some rating adjustment for pouring soda in my floor and puncturing my seats and trying to steal from my trunk, etc....


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Please tell me this is true everywhere and not some trial in like certain places. Cause if I’m wrong I’m gonna get retaliated once I’m honest.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Krit said:


> I'm sick of being super nice and getting and unfair downrate for no reason.


Well now they'll have to give you a reason and I suspect you still won't be happy.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Well now they'll have to give you a reason and I suspect you still won't be happy.


I got a 4 today and there was no reason given that I saw. So what does that mean?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Krit said:


> im hammering these morons I've had to choke in fear of retaliation. I'm sick of being super nice and getting and unfair downrate for no reason. Finally, if what I saw is true, constant downraters won't count. Thank you!!!
> 
> Now does that count toward drivers too? I hope not cause I already got 5 pax in mind that need some rating adjustment for pouring soda in my floor and puncturing my seats and trying to steal from my trunk, etc....


It's a two way system. If you rate them poorly , you will need to give the reason why. Riders ratings will be protected as well.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

I saw where it may not be in effect til the 1st of dec according to the other thread. That explains my 4 and then nothing about why.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

They hope to have it fully implemented "...in December." HOPE being the key word.

Before you go postal on a bunch of pax, I would wait until you're sure all aspects of the "ratings protection" are in place and actually working.



unPat said:


> It's a two way system. If you rate them poorly , you will need to give the reason why. Riders ratings will be protected as well.


I have not seen that stated anywhere, but I think it would be a good idea for us as well.

Lyft currently asks what went wrong if you give <5*, but I just ignore it on the very rare occasion I rate someone low. I think I've rated 2 Lyft pax low out of 250+ rides -- one 1* for trying to scam a regular fare ride (from the cruise port, with 4 adults, 2 kids, and a ton of luggage), the other 4* to a little snowflake princess who left trash in my car.


----------

